# Hobby stores in Bangkok or Pattaya for RC aircraft



## robbie2618 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello, I am looking for a good hobby store that sells balsa wood and parts for RC airplanes. I'm building one and can have small bits shipped in but really need a supplier of balsa wood.

Thanks


----------

